# Englander PDVC Heating Northern Virginia



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2008)

As hearth.com regulars know I do the paint curing on my stoves outside. Well, same for the new pellet puppy. It must be putting out heat. Our forecast was for a high of 36 today but right now it is 40 out there.


----------



## babalu87 (Jan 27, 2008)

Is there anything an Englander cant do?

Maybe thats what is contributing to Global warming, all you hillbillies burning stoves outside


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 27, 2008)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Is there anything an Englander cant do?
> 
> Maybe thats what is contributing to Global warming, all you hillbillies burning stoves outside



Have to have a stove to warm up with out there when I get finished taking my bath in the #3 wash tub in the back yard.  %-P


----------



## Corie (Jan 28, 2008)

BB,

What the heck are you doing with a pellet stove?


----------



## Todd (Jan 28, 2008)

Pellet stove? What happened to your 30? Are you getting lazy in your old age?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2008)

Next season Alternative Heating Services, Inc. will be offering ash sucking and parts replacing services to all of the fine folks in Northern Virginia that bought those Summers Heat and Englander pellet stoves at Lowe's and Home Depot and then discovered that, "like yuk", you have to get your hands dirty.

Figured I should at least light one first. Didn't cost but 400 more than a pellet basket to put in the 30. Lit it today. Open it up for investigative surgery next week.


----------



## Todd (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you saying you payed about $500 for it? I was looking at Harman pellet stoves on Sat at Warming Trends and had sticker shock! Pellet stoves over $3k! Oh, and if you want it installed with  a years supply of pellets it's almost $5k! Yikes!

BTW, I did away with my pellet basket. It just took too long to get going and just didn't put out the heat that good old hardwood does.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2008)

$598. No sales tax on pellet stoves here. Chimney kit $98. The end of year gold rush at Lowe's.


----------



## Todd (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, great deal!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually I was PO'd. The day after I brought it home I got coupon in the mail from Lowe's good for 10% off of a single item purchase.


----------



## GVA (Jan 29, 2008)

Are ya gonna paint it? ;-P


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 29, 2008)

GVA said:
			
		

> Are ya gonna paint it? ;-P



Of course. GoldenFire brown. The same as the XXV.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 29, 2008)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> Is there anything an Englander cant do?
> 
> Maybe thats what is contributing to Global warming, all you hillbillies burning stoves outside



I guess you didn't get the memo, babs. You can't call them "hillbillies" anymore. Now it's "Appalachian Americans."


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 29, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> babalu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I showed the pic to my cousin and my wife. She likes it.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 29, 2008)

I knew she would. That's a pretty good portrait of Uncle Pa, after all.


----------



## myzamboni (Jan 29, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Actually I was PO'd. The day after I brought it home I got coupon in the mail from Lowe's good for 10% off of a single item purchase.



Take the coupon in with your receipt.  They should honor it.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 29, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> babalu87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't that what the jug of shine is fer?


----------

